# Mosella River Feeder 200g



## zandernase (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand hier im Board diese Rute fischt?
Mein Tackle-Dealer hat mir die gerade angeboten. Er meinte das die Leute an die er sie bisjetzt verkauft wären alle sehr zufrieden, und würden bis 250g damit werfen... 
Ich könnte die Rute für 65€ bekommen, für ne Rute mit ü200g WG denk ich eigentlich sehr günstig. andere in der Gwichtsklasse sind alle über 100€...:c

Vielleicht hat ja jemnad von Euch Erfahrung mit der Rute...

Gruß ZN


----------



## m-spec (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

Ich kenne diese Rute nicht aber nach der Insolvenz von Mosella wäre ich vorsichtig beim Erwerben von Artikeln des Unternehmens (der Hauptgeldgeber Exori ist da auch gerade in Schwierigkeiten). Die Ersatzteilsituation ist da einfach zu unklar..


----------



## zandernase (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon... ich habe gleich mal den Durchmesser der Spitzen messen lassen. Der ist 3,6mm also sollten da auch ander Spitzen passen.. 3,6mm ist wohl relativ verbreitet...


----------



## m-spec (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

Der Spitzendurchmesser von 3.5-3,6 ist der neue Standard geworden aber die Probleme fangen ja erst an wenn man ein Rutenteil schrottet und das kommt bei Ruten der Wurfgewichtsklasse leider schonmal öfter vor. Wenn man diese Ruten nach Wurfgewicht nutzt dann werden keine Fehler verziehen. Ich habe zwei Xedion Evo Long Cast in Gebrauch und das auch nur noch weil ich sie nicht ans Limit fische vom WG her.


----------



## siloaffe (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

Hey 

Ich fische die erste Version MipEvoPoverfeeder 4,20m 200g Wg (ist glaube ich en vorgänger von der River) . 
Mit der zieh ich bei 250g + Futter noch voll durch! 
Ein Mega geiler Stock!:m:m:m 

Bei den Garantieansprüchen sehe ich auch kein Problem da dein Händler dir gegenüber im Fall der Fälle regresspflichtig ist und nicht Mosella! 

Wenn se die Garantiezeit übersteht hällt der Blank!!! 

Sollte doch mal en Ring oder der gleichen erneuert werden müssen kann das im normalfall der Händler und wenn nicht kennt der nen Rutenbauer 

ich müsste da keine 2 Sekunden überlegen|rolleyes#6 
und Hätte nen Grund ne neue Feederrolle zu suchen

Bis denne 
Markus


----------



## Forellenzocker (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

Ich hab die Distance von Mosella, 4,20 m bis 300 gr. die Sie nicht schafft. Die Spitzen die dabei waren sind der absolute Müll. Ich hab dann andere Spitzen drauf gemacht, seit her geht es. Leider hat sich der Gummi vom Handteil gelöst. Der Rollenhalter klappert und knackt beim Auswurf. Die Endkappe hat sich verabschiedet, zwischenzeitlich musste ein Ring ( einfach abgegangen ) nachgebessert werden. Und bei 220 gr. Blei ist die Rute am Limit.

Mir kommt keine Mosella mehr ins Haus, schon gar nicht wenn es jetzt keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt.


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*



m-spec schrieb:


> Ich kenne diese Rute nicht aber nach der Insolvenz von Mosella wäre ich vorsichtig beim Erwerben von Artikeln des Unternehmens (der Hauptgeldgeber Exori ist da auch gerade in Schwierigkeiten). Die Ersatzteilsituation ist da einfach zu unklar..


 
Mosella ist nich insolvent sondern startet wieder durch :
http://www.mosella-fishing.com/Willkommen.html

@Forellenzocker,
wenn du einmal ein faules Ei gefunden hast, ißt du denn keine Eier mehr - währe Dir das bei Shimano passiert - kein Shimano mehr ?


----------



## Forellenzocker (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

Nja, ich habe hier meine Erfahrung die ich über die Rute gemacht habe kundgetan. Mein Angelkumpel hat die gleiche Rute nur das seine schon nicht mehr lebt. Ich könnte natürlich noch über eine weitere Mosella-Rute schreiben mit der ich nicht zufrieden war, aber ich wollte mich nur auf meine und die Feederrute beschränken. Im Gegensatz dazu habe ich noch 5 weitere Feeder Ruten und die sind alle klasse und haben gar keine Probs mit. Das Sind Berkley Mitchell und Cormoran Speciland aber das war hier wohl nicht die Frage


----------



## Forellenzocker (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

ps: shimano kaufe ich grundsätzlich nicht, weder Rolle noch Rute


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*



Forellenzocker schrieb:


> ps: shimano kaufe ich grundsätzlich nicht, weder Rolle noch Rute


Da kenne ich noch einen Menschen, der das auch nicht macht ... :m


----------



## zandernase (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

hmmm...
also soviel schlauer als vorher bin ich nun auch nicht.

vielleicht sollte ich mal die Situation n bisschen erklären. ich bin eigentlich Spinnfischer, wollte aber wenns jetzt bald wieder wärmer wird nun doch auch mal was anderes probieren undein paar Grundeln aus dem Rhein ziehen

Mir ist eigentlich schon klar das ich um gezielt nur auf fette Barben zu gehn warscheinlich noch ein bisschen anderes Gerät bräuchte (300g WG?). Allerdings will und kann ich keine hunderte € als Feeder-Anfänger für ne Rute ausgeben.

Jetzt hab ich bei ASkari die Browning AmbitionFeeder XH bis 180g gesehen. http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ing-ambition-power-xh-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf
Die wäre sogar nochmal ein gutes Stück billiger....
allerdings auch nochmal 20g WG weniger. 
Die kennt doch bestimmt jemand...
Zu was würdet ihr mir denn nun raten?

Gruß ZN


----------



## Forellenzocker (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

es kommt darauf an wo du Sie rausholen willst. 
WEnn du Stellen kennst direkt an eine schnellfliessenden steinigen Kante und Du nicht weit raus brauchst kommst du mit einem WUrfgewicht bis 150 - 180 Gramm aus.

Mitten aus der Rheinströmung brauchst du ne 4,80 ab 250 gr Wurfgewicht

Da gabs es aber schon mal ein Thread zu 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230371


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*



Forellenzocker schrieb:


> Ich hab die Distance von Mosella, 4,20 m bis 300 gr. die Sie nicht schafft. Die Spitzen die dabei waren sind der absolute Müll. Ich hab dann andere Spitzen drauf gemacht, seit her geht es. Leider hat sich der Gummi vom Handteil gelöst. Der Rollenhalter klappert und knackt beim Auswurf. Die Endkappe hat sich verabschiedet, zwischenzeitlich musste ein Ring ( einfach abgegangen ) nachgebessert werden. Und bei 220 gr. Blei ist die Rute am Limit.
> 
> Mir kommt keine Mosella mehr ins Haus, schon gar nicht wenn es jetzt keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt.


Also ich habe die auch und bin Top zufrieden. Naja mehr als 200g hab ich zwar noch nicht gefischt aber die geschilderten Probleme hab ich nicht.


----------



## Forellenzocker (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

Wie gesagt der Kumpel hat die gleiche Rute und ähnliche Probleme.


----------



## Günther_Lg (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

check ma foglendes, hab ich nur gutes drüber gehört... und bei dem preis............

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...nger-spirit-mp1-heavy-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf


----------



## zandernase (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*



Günther_Lg schrieb:


> check ma foglendes, hab ich nur gutes drüber gehört... und bei dem preis............
> 
> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...nger-spirit-mp1-heavy-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf



hatte ich auch schon gesehen, aber für den Rhein sollte die Rute schon 4,20m haben...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

Hi !

Die 390 cm (Sänger) geht durchaus am Rhein, wenn man nicht wirklich in der Fahrrinne fischen will. Habe sie selbst 2 Jahre am Rhein zwischen Köln und Bonn gefischt und bin erst auf was heftigeres umgestiegen, wie mir die Barben in Einheitsgröße nicht mehr den Kick gebracht haben . Für diesen Preis ist die Rute unschlagbar, wage ich zu behaupten!
Und als Rollentipp schiebe ich mal gleich die Balzer Syndicate Feeder 7600 hinterher. Ist schon ab 60 Teuros zu haben und mit ner 8er oder 10er geflochtenen (ich fische sie ohne Schlagschnur) und nem relativ langen (selbstgebundenem , Länge etwa 1 Meter) Schlaufensystem in meinen Augen fast perfekt !
Wenn du noch mehr Tipps brauchst, nur zu !:m

tight lines
Tom

P.S. : Die 20 Gramm weniger WG machst du durch Technik wett, ist wie mit den 2 Zentimetern ....... ;-) ;-)


----------



## vdausf (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

Hi,
miene Meinung Mosella baut sehr gute Waller Ruten dann sind die von Mantikor.
Ansonsten kann ich mit Mosella Ruten wenig anfangen.
Leg lieber en paar Euros drauf und kauf ne gescheite Rute.
Hat heut die neue von Zamataro (Balzer) in der Hand. 
Eine davon wird meine neue Feeder Rute!
Ich hab aktuell die Berkley Cherry wood, die reinste pilkrute im Vergleich!!!!


----------



## zandernase (3. März 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

Hi,
wollte nur kurz mal n update geben:

Hab mir die Sänger MP1 geholt. Hab bei Askari bei mir in der Nähe angerufen und die hatten sie noch 1mal in 4,20m m zu 37,99€ da. Als Rolle dazu ist es die Balzer Syndicate 7600 geworden.

Gruß ZN


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (3. März 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

:mGute Wahl!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## siloaffe (3. März 2012)

*AW: Mosella River Feeder 200g*

Von der hab ich noch nix schlechtes gehört:m 

Ich hab mir heute die Mosella Distance 4,20m 300g Wg gegönnt:q


----------

